# UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DE INGENIERÍA



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno amigos, hace dos viernes fui a la UNI a realizar unos papeleos por la tarde y tome hartas fotos, aunque un poquito oscuras pero igual se aprecian.

Bueno, la UNI sin duda es la mejor universidad de ingeniería a nivel nacional, además de tomar el examen de admisión más riguroso de todas las universidades peruanas, de allí el alto nivel académico de nuestra casa de estudios.

Bueno, a la universidad le falta mucha infraestructura, es cierto, de la mitad para adelante es simplemente fea, con áreas sin construir y desordenadas, supongo que mejorará, es increíble que la mayor cantidad de dinero que destina el estado se vaya en sueldo de autoridades, en fin empecemos con las fotos.

El pabellón central.



















Facultad de ingeniería mecánica desde el aire




























Plaza central.










Monumento al fundador de la escuela de ingenieros, Eduardo Habich.




























Docimacia










Facultad de Ingeniería de Petróleo



















Facultad de Ingeniería Química y Manufacturera





































Facultad de Ingeniería Textil




























Bueno después continúo con mucho más fotos, a ver si opinan.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno sigamos con las fotos, ahora le toca, al gran teatro del norte... 



















entramos a la zona del teatro.














































De allí nos pasamos a la facultad de Ingeniería Ambiental





































2 en 1, Ambiental y civiles a la izquierda.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Hola Bajo, buen thread.. Asi que esta es la famosa UNI bueno los colores de la entrada no me gustan mucho deberian ser mas sobrios.. en fin. me gusta el hecho de conservar las areas verdes. Eso si la veo como dijiste con falta de infraestructura esperemos que las autoridades encargadas se ocupen de esto en un no tan largo plazo como casi siempre nos tienen acostumbrados...

Me gusto la facultad de ingenieria de Petróleo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hola Claudia, bueno, el local de la facultad de petróleo es el más antiguo junto a Docimasia y Pabellón Central.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ahora le toca el turno a la mejor, a la única, la incomparable facultad de ingeniería civil, la más grande de toda la universidad .














































Entre Civil y Arquitectura.





































Laboratorio de Mecánica de Suelos.










Departamento de estructuras y su famoso hiperboloide, más conocido como paraboloide.




























A la izquierda el gran Laboratorio Nacional de Hidráulica, aunque no se pueda fotografiar pues la entrada prinicipal es por la avenida tupac amaru.










La canchita de fulbito de civiles, donde se realizan campeonatos relampagos, donde el premio son dos o tres cajas de chelas, jaja, que misios.










La Libun y el comedor los civiles, medio huachafo el nombre.










La rotonda y a la izquierda el Laboratorio de ensayos de materiales.




























Decanato y escuela profesional de civiles.










El gran patio de civiles donde se realizan los tonos mas pajas de toda la UNI, salsa, cumbia, reggaeton y todos los ritmos de moda acompañados de la rica chela bien heladita 



















Laboratorio de Mecanica de suelos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

jejeje y la mejor cuidada a simple vista.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las facultades de Ambiental y Civiles comparten el mismo estacionamiento.




























Entrando al pabellón principal.










Una banquita muy bonita, en el dpto. de estructuras.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muchas gracias Claudia por tus comentarios, mañana continúo con la facultad de arquitectura hasta llegar a la facultad de sistemas.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

De nada bajo tu siempre haces buenos threads asi que mereces mis comentarios lol :lol: es broma . Hasta mañana...!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

la UNI no tendrá la infraestructura de la PUCP, pero sus egresados son muy respetados.

Gracias por la fotos Bajo  .. siempre quise conocer su interior, saludos. :cheers:


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ah, me olvidaba.. tienes fotos de la famosa "tía veneno".. para conocerla


----------



## titotuff (Aug 7, 2005)

Estudie alla por los anos 80 en la facultad de Sistemas y me acuerdo de la tia veneno que habia acomodado su casa como un restaurante. Costaba mucho mas caro que en el comedor pero la tia cocinaba rico, especialmente el arroz cubano. Me acuerdo que nunca iba al comedor porque la comida era mala, las colas largas y especialment el lugar estaba lleno de terrucos. Decian que daban sus discursos en pleno almuerzo. La residencia estudiantil era zona liberada. Y cuando la situacion se puso color hormiga no quedaba otra que irse. Una pena porque como decian tomo mucho esfuerzo poder ingresar ahi. Ninguna universidad ofrecia esa carrera y al mismo nivel entonces la uni era la unica alternativa. Habia muchas "Arcas de Noe" en esa epoca ahora no se como sera pero espero que haya mejorado


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

:lol: Muy bonita la Uni, me gustó la facultad de Civil, tiene de todo, nosotros en la UNSA sólo tenemos laboratorio de Mecánica de Suelo u.u


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buen aporte Bajopontino! Me gusta mucho la arquitectura de la UNI. Tengo un tío, en verdad muy amigo de mi viejo que es profe en la UNI. Una vez me llevó a conocer el campus. 

Esa arquitectura cincuentona realmente me agrada. Los jardines están muy bien cuidados. Eso sí, los colores no me gustan mucho, pero es algo que se puede cambiar.

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Osea que asi es por dentro la UNI , huh , no tiene nada de malo ! Se ve chevre ! y las areas verdes bien cuidadas le dan un excelente toque , como para sentarse bajo un arbol toda la tarde estudiando ( cuidado con dormise , dormirse en campus oh no no lol ) !!


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...tan cheveres las fotos., en cuanto ala TIA VENENO, no sabia que habia abierto un local en la UNI, por que la tia veneno original vendia su cevichito en panka ala salida de mi cole Salesianos en Magdalena. tia veneno corazon.


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Bajopontino!! no tienes idea del valor sentimental que tiene este thread para mi; acabo de conocer el lugar donde "el viejo", se graduó de Ing. Mecánico en algun momento de principio de los setentas.


Le estoy enviando estas (tus fotos) a su correo electrónico.

Siempre me interesó la famosa UNI! .....saludetes!


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> Hola Bajo, buen thread.. *Asi que esta es la famosa UNI *bueno los colores de la entrada no me gustan mucho deberian ser mas sobrios.. en fin. me gusta el hecho de conservar las areas verdes. Eso si la veo como dijiste con falta de infraestructura esperemos que las autoridades encargadas se ocupen de esto en un no tan largo plazo como casi siempre nos tienen acostumbrados...
> 
> Me gusto la facultad de ingenieria de Petróleo


*Que Claudia osea de verdad no conocias la UNI?^^ *


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ahhh ! Buen thread que te mandaste ! Pero no veo los desniveles y ambientes de la mismisima facultad de arquitectura.. Por otro lado, bacan esa banquita techada de vegetacion, buen punto, lo feo es que hay riesgo de q caigan arañas, hormigas, y demas bichos en la cabeza...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

*JoSePh* said:


> *Que Claudia osea de verdad no conocias la UNI?^^ *


No, no conocía el local.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bonita la UNI....siento un gran respeto por esta universidad, hubiera querido tambien estudiar ahi  pero el examen me corria .....me gustó mucho la escuela de Ing. Civil, y sin duda el campus no esta mal para la porkeria que tienen como rector, creo que la UNI se luce.... Buen thread Bajo.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Yo no podría imaginarme al pabellón principal con otros colores... Muy buenas fotos! Yo en algún momento tenía pensado tomarle fotos a la UNI, pero creo que no me hubieran salido tan buenas como a ti. Felicidades!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> Ah, me olvidaba.. tienes fotos de la famosa "tía veneno".. para conocerla


La tía veneno oficial está en la facultad de sistemas, pero no le tomé fotos porque justo la zona donde está es fea, son puros quioscos de comida.

Ahora hay otra tía que vende hamburguesas junto al coliseo, que algunos le llaman la tía veneno 2, me han contado unas cosas de ese quiosco.

Por ejemplo un amigo me cuenta que una vez una cucarachita cayó tel techo del quiosco sobre la hamburguesa que freía, y la tía para pasar piola y aprovechando el tumulto y que nadie la veía, pues aplasto el bicho junto a la hamburguesa y la sirvió como si nada, mi amigo se ganó, pero no dijo nada. El pata que compró la hamburguesa, la comió como si nada, y a mi me pasó otra pero mejor no la cuento jeje.

Ahorita pongo la foto de la otra tía veneno.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

titotuff said:


> Estudie alla por los anos 80 en la facultad de Sistemas y me acuerdo de la tia veneno que habia acomodado su casa como un restaurante. Costaba mucho mas caro que en el comedor pero la tia cocinaba rico, especialmente el arroz cubano. Me acuerdo que nunca iba al comedor porque la comida era mala, las colas largas y especialment el lugar estaba lleno de terrucos. Decian que daban sus discursos en pleno almuerzo. La residencia estudiantil era zona liberada. Y cuando la situacion se puso color hormiga no quedaba otra que irse. Una pena porque como decian tomo mucho esfuerzo poder ingresar ahi. Ninguna universidad ofrecia esa carrera y al mismo nivel entonces la uni era la unica alternativa. Habia muchas "Arcas de Noe" en esa epoca ahora no se como sera pero espero que haya mejorado


Bueno la facultad de sistemas sigue igual, salvo la biblioteca que es muy moderna (la mejor de la UNI y uno que otro pabellón nuevo, mira las fotos que voy a poner y me dices si cambió o no.

Bueno con respecto a los discursos terroristas ya no existe nada de eso, todo es tranqui, salvo por las tomas que hubieron pero tenían otro propósito, botar a las autoridades corruptas que tenían como 20 años administrando la UNI.

El comedor es el mismo de siempre, pero la comida es buena y balanceada, trabajan nutricionistas y el menu es variado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> De nada bajo tu siempre haces buenos threads asi que mereces mis comentarios lol :lol: es broma . Hasta mañana...!


Tu comentarios siempre son acertados, bienvenidos y necesarios, espero sigas opinando Claudia.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> La tía veneno oficial está en la facultad de sistemas, pero no le tomé fotos porque justo la zona donde está es fea, son puros quioscos de comida.
> 
> Ahora hay otra tía que vende hamburguesas junto al coliseo, que algunos le llaman la tía veneno 2, me han contado unas cosas de ese quiosco.
> 
> ...


asoo mare


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno ahora seguiremos con la facultad de Arquitectura, la primera escuela en el Perú.

Desde civiles hacia arquitectura










Primero demos un vistazo al antiguo instituo de Planeamiento de Lima, famoso a nivel latinoamericano, hoy ya no existe, las facultades de Arquitectura e Ingeniería económica usan sus instalaciones, la biblioteca de Arquitectura funciona alí, por dentro es muy bonito, tiene una especie de claustro con arcos y árboles.





































Bueno la facultad esta bastante descuidada, pero tiene bonita forma.




























Entremos.
































































El auditorio, bastante simple, su escalera es de madera.



















Desde arquitectura hacia civiles.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Otras más.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

amigo bajopontino compañero universitario
espero similares comentarios de mi facultad (arquitectura)...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que bonito...me gusta la UNI la verdad no sabia ke era tanto asi.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

es cierto...
la facultad de arquitectura anda un poco descuidada pero las fotos que le tomaste tampoco ayudan mucho. no? jeje
igual, y no es porque haya sido alumno de esta facultad, me parece que es una de las que mejor arquitectura tiene, con una espacialidad dinamica y un lenguaje formal hasta hoy vigente.
a ver si consigo unas fotos apropiadas para ilustrar mis comentarios


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

lo unico que no me gusta de la UNI es que esta en una zona muy fea.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

franco_elias said:


> es cierto...
> la facultad de arquitectura anda un poco descuidada pero las fotos que le tomaste tampoco ayudan mucho. no? jeje
> igual, y no es porque haya sido alumno de esta facultad, me parece que es una de las que mejor arquitectura tiene, con una espacialidad dinamica y un lenguaje formal hasta hoy vigente.
> a ver si consigo unas fotos apropiadas para ilustrar mis comentarios


Bueno, en realidad tengo más fotos, pero esas sí que no le son favorables a tu facultad, por eso no las subí.

A decir verdad, a mi también me parece que el edificio principal de la FAUA es uno de los mejores, a mi me gusta mucho, pero hay que reconocer que está bastante descuidado, una manito de pintura no le vendría nada mal.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*ClauDia* said:


> No, no conocía el local.


*Por eso,pero bueno... *


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

pero y q tiene q no la haya conocido antes esta mal ?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, seguimos con las fotos de la Facultad de GEología, Minas y Metalurgia.

EL edificio principal.










Su gran jardín.




























AL fondo, entre los árboles, su biblioteca principal y donde realizan sus fiestas.










Al fondo la residencia universitaria, a la derecha la facultad










A la inversa.










La plaza principal de la facultad.





































Su nuevo pabellón.





































EL nuevo pabellón de minas y geología, a la derecha, la residencia de estudiantes, la más antigua, aquí viven alumnos de provincia y de escazos recursos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno y este kiosco es de la tía veneno 2, afuera del coliseo de la uni, donde se arman campeonatos de fulbito femenino muy vibrantes. Como verán, la tía tiene su gente fiel.










Está cochinito por fuera, pero por dentro es bastante cómodo.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

seguro y les dan una bicicleteadas a todos los que estan hay.


----------



## edzela (Jul 23, 2006)

No recuerdo bien cual es el porcentaje de estudiantes que estudian ahi del cono norte de Lima, pero es un buen porcentaje, quizas uno de motivos por el boom del cono norte sea debido a esta universidad y sus egresados del cono norte.
Recuerdo a un profesor a principios de los 90 que no era muy bueno que digamos pero recuerdo un dia cuando hablaba de dinamica de sistemas,dijo como visionario : la nueva clase media de Lima esta en el cono norte.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

No sabía que la universidad tenía un internado, esos alumnos deben de ser muy aplicados para que el estado les costee los estudios, vivienda y supongo también tendrán el comedor subvencionado.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

La universidad se ve bien, tiene unos pabellones interesantes, a algunos les falta un poco de pintura y otros necesitan un cambio de pintura  después todo se ve bonito, con bastante vegetación, buenas fotos Bajopontino


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> No sabía que la universidad tenía un internado, esos alumnos deben de ser muy aplicados para que el estado les costee los estudios, vivienda y supongo también tendrán el comedor subvencionado.


En la universidad existen dos edificios que albergan a estudiantes de provincia, los requisitos son, escazos recursos y obviamente buen promedio ponderado, y bueno la mayoría, desayuna, almuerza y cena en el comedor universitario, es decir tienen todo gratis, sin duda tienen muchos beneficios.

La de la foto es la residencia de estudiantes más antigua, la otra que es de inicios de los 80s o antes creo, está ´junto a la facultad de electrónica.

Más adelante subiré mas fotos.

Gracias por lo comentarios.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Excelentes fotos....sigue subiendo mas please.


----------



## titotuff (Aug 7, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Bueno y este kiosco es de la tía veneno 2, afuera del coliseo de la uni, donde se arman campeonatos de fulbito femenino muy vibrantes. Como verán, la tía tiene su gente fiel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no donde esta tia jamas hubiera comido...mi tia veneno tenia una casa al frente de la facultad de Sistemas.


----------



## titotuff (Aug 7, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> En la universidad existen dos edificios que albergan a estudiantes de provincia, los requisitos son, escazos recursos y obviamente buen promedio ponderado, y bueno la mayoría, desayuna, almuerza y cena en el comedor universitario, es decir tienen todo gratis, sin duda tienen muchos beneficios.
> 
> La de la foto es la residencia de estudiantes más antigua, la otra que es de inicios de los 80s o antes creo, está ´junto a la facultad de electrónica.
> 
> ...


Como ha cambiado los tiempos pues en mi epoca los que vivian alla eran los mas vagos y rojos. A tal extremo que tenian la bandera roja colgada en el edificio.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bajoponti, que interesante, ya que sòlo conocía la UNI de afuera. Me parece muy bueno eso que tenga hospedaje para los estudiantes de provincias.
Excelentes fotos y excelente universidad.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Por fuera el coliseo es horrible. Por dentro es OTRA COSA. Muy buenas fotos!!!


----------



## x-boy (Feb 17, 2007)

La historica FAUA de la UNI que le tengo tanto respeto y cariño ( a pesar de no ser donde estudio la carrera) aqui una pequeña colaboracion, una foto aerea publicada en la revista "El Arquitecto Peruano" no se el año.


----------



## amarengo (Jun 26, 2007)

*Muy buenas*

Muy buenas fotos, sobre todo los de la FAUA. Espero enviarles pronto mi aporte.

Saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

x-boy said:


> La historica FAUA de la UNI que le tengo tanto respeto y cariño ( a pesar de no ser donde estudio la carrera) aqui una pequeña colaboracion, una foto aerea publicada en la revista "El Arquitecto Peruano" no se el año.


QUE BUENA IMAGEN, JUNTO CON CIVILES, Y MINAS SON DE LOS EDIFICIOS MÁS ANTIGUOS, CLARO DESCONTANDO LOS DE LA PLAZA CENTRAL.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

titotuff said:


> Como ha cambiado los tiempos pues en mi epoca los que vivian alla eran los mas vagos y rojos. A tal extremo que tenian la bandera roja colgada en el edificio.


Ni siquiera en esas épocas lamentables, de rojos trasnochados, la UNI bajó considerablemente su prestigio. Siempre fue considerada una universidad de muy buen nivel académico.
Y ahora parece estar en una etapa de mejora contínua. 

Buenas fotos, Bajopontino.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Edited


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Ajax Mecánica​
Muy lindo hilo, haber si te pones más fotos. :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Puxa q wen thread bajopontino, la verdad yo antes iva muxo a la UNI n mi etapa d cole ya q habian cursos d nivelacion d mate n verano, y tambien x q 100pre habia algun encargo q tenia q recojer ya q mi viejo dicta n Mecanica px. ya ahora nu voy muxo q digamos y se ve q ha mejorado, me gusta la vegetacion , claro el pabellon Central y la facu d Arkitectura, no se si me ekivoco o tiene un aire Le corbusierano ... o s q he metido la pata jejeje, d todas formas el pabellon d la FAUA siempre m ha gustado.
Voy a guardarme las fotos pa llevarselas a mi viejo, jejej gracias bajopontino wenas fotos pa ser invierno.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Por fin conocí a la UNI, por lo menos en fotos  Me parece que está algo descuidada, pero se ve pasable.

Por otro lado, me alegro que se preocupen por albergar y brindarles estudios a aquellos estudiantes de bajos recursos, ya que según tengo entendido su enseñanza es buena


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, seguiré subiendo fotos, a partir de acá, la universidad se vuelve fea para mi gusto, le falta más áreas verdes y arreglar muchas cosas.

Bueno a continuación la facultad de ingeniería economica (para mi gusto la más feita de todas junto con Ciencias)

A la derecha la primera residencia de estudiantes.










Su biblioteca



















La residencia de estudiantes



















Ingeniería Economica a la derecha


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Parece que se ha colgado el photobucket, no puedo subir más fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno sigamos entonces.

A continuación, el comedor universitario y el estadio.










Vista posterior del comedor.



















La única tribuna del estadio.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Aso mare k tal recorridooooo..........


----------

